# Instrument cluster randomly died???



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

There is, or was, a ground interruption somewhere in the panel circuit.
You can only hope it never happens again or, if it does, off to the dealer while it is inoperative and don't shut it off till they have seen what it was doing.

Freaky for sure,
Rob


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Sounds good Robby


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i had this same problem happen to me and never came back, engine was running smooth only problem was cluster gauge. what year is your cruze just curious...mine is a 2011.


----------



## Schnurd (Nov 2, 2013)

I had the same issue this spring with around 5k miles on my 2014. I just passed 15k and it hasnt happened since then. Weird for sure...


----------



## Jukemike (Jul 13, 2014)

It's the ground cable or the ground stud. Been there done that. Even on my personal car. Twice.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Ben,

We're sorry to hear of these difficulties. Although we are not certified technicians, we will like to look further into your concern and contact your dealership on your behalf. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if our help is needed. We look forward to hearing from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Greg1214 (Jun 18, 2019)

*Electrical issue*

I have a 2014 Chevy Cruise. It has 61,000 miles. It has the same cluster issue. Randomly goes off completely. Sometimes the radio works, ac works but doesn’t blow cold, but the gauges do not. All the elerts are flashing. Then the radio and fan goes off and gauges come back on. I changed the. Neg. battery terminal and nothing would work. Put old one back on and it is back to. On, off again. This morning, I drove 30 miles to work with no issues. Go out to lunch, start car and back to, on off again. Any ideas.?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Did you replace the negative battery cable? There's a known problem with the factory original that can cause the problems you describe.


----------



## testmain (Oct 26, 2014)

ChevyGuy beat me to the negative battery cable issue . have a GM dealer check your VIN for special coverage 14311. Or if you have onstar you can also check on the GM owners center website as well.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/special-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.102769/#post-1567257


----------

